# 2008 Jetta speaker size & installation?



## erick295 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 2008 Jetta S with the 8-speaker stock system... I have a few quick questions... first, what are the sizes and maximum depths of the speakers? Second, how do I get to them? I thought the speaker grills would come out but it looks more like I'll have to pull off the entire door panel. Are there any guides anywhere? I'm comfortable doing it but I don't have a service manual yet (waiting until an '08 one comes out in case something's different) and I can't find any instructions anywhere.
What's everyone's experience with aftermarket harnesses? Is it the four largest speakers that are powered? I might install an amp eventually and at that point it wouldn't matter, but for now I don't want to have to do any re-wiring.


----------



## erick295 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Jetta speaker size & installation? (erick295)*

BTW I have been doing some searching but all I've come up with is 6.5" for the front and rear... but I'm not sure if this is right because the rear speakers look smaller, and if I'm not mistaken, the '08 is the first year to have 8 speakers... maybe it's different..?


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Jetta speaker size & installation? (erick295)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erick295* »_BTW I have been doing some searching but all I've come up with is 6.5" for the front and rear... but I'm not sure if this is right because the rear speakers look smaller, and if I'm not mistaken, the '08 is the first year to have 8 speakers... maybe it's different..?

It seems to me that the de-contenting of the MKV is full ahead... it used to be 10 speakers.








The front woofer is 7", the rear is 6"-6.5". Because now it is an 8-speaker system I would assume that the tweeters (1") are connected in parallel with the woofers on each door with inline filters (highpass), thus removing not only the front mids but also the modular crossovers that were installed in the front doors. 
You will need to create MDF spacers to properly install any aftermarket woofers in the doors, as the clearance is around 1.5" before hitting the window mechanism. You could install up to a 8" shallow sub/mid-bass driver in the doors if the spacers are done right.


----------



## erick295 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Jetta speaker size & installation? (M3Tech)*

Hey M3Tech... thanks for the response... the base systems used to have 6 speakers, so this year's has more. 10 was (and is) optional.
The rear speakers are definitely tweeters but I'm not sure about the front door, they look kind of large, probably 3" or something. I guess I won't know how it's wired for sure until I put a receiver in, or I can get the door panels off. Any advice? Or do the grills just come out? It looks like they're molded into the door panel.
I wasn't going to install dedicated woofers but if they are wired that way that might be a thought... although without an amp that kind of setup would probably suck... but I'll take any thoughts on that.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Jetta speaker size & installation? (erick295)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erick295* »_Hey M3Tech... thanks for the response... the base systems used to have 6 speakers, so this year's has more. 10 was (and is) optional.
The rear speakers are definitely tweeters but I'm not sure about the front door, they look kind of large, probably 3" or something. I guess I won't know how it's wired for sure until I put a receiver in, or *I can get the door panels off. Any advice?* Or do the grills just come out? It looks like they're molded into the door panel.
I wasn't going to install dedicated woofers but if they are wired that way that might be a thought... although without an amp that kind of setup would probably suck... but I'll take any thoughts on that.

This could help you out... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2749615 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## erick295 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Jetta speaker size & installation? (M3Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3Tech* »_
This could help you out... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2749615 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, that will definitely help, thanks... is there one with photos somewhere?
Just so I'm clear, is this the only way to get to the speakers?


_Modified by erick295 at 8:43 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Jetta speaker size & installation? (erick295)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erick295* »_
Yeah, that will definitely help, thanks... *is there one with photos somewhere?*
Just so I'm clear, is this the only way to get to the speakers?

_Modified by erick295 at 8:43 AM 12-18-2007_

The photos on that link take some time to load...
That's the only way to get to the speakers, by removing the door panels.


----------



## erick295 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Jetta speaker size & installation? (M3Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3Tech* »_
The photos on that link take some time to load...
That's the only way to get to the speakers, by removing the door panels. 

Cool, thanks for the help








I can't get the photos to load, they just show up as broken images. This is a lot to ask, but if you can see them, would you mind putting them in a ZIP file and emailing them to me or something? By reading that thread it looks like I'm not the only person who can't see them.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Jetta speaker size & installation? (erick295)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erick295* »_
Cool, thanks for the help








I can't get the photos to load, they just show up as broken images. This is a lot to ask, but if you can see them, would you mind putting them in a ZIP file and emailing them to me or something? By reading that thread it looks like I'm not the only person who can't see them.

Pictures are back up... regardless, PM you email and I could send you copies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## erick295 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Jetta speaker size & installation? (M3Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M3Tech* »_
Pictures are back up... regardless, PM you email and I could send you copies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They sure are back up, and that helps a lot... I see exactly how to do it now... looks easy








I guess I can call the dealer to get speaker sizes since they should carry them as parts.


----------



## erick295 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Jetta speaker size & installation? (erick295)*

I've done more searching and found
1" tweet
4" mid
6.5" woof
for older years... I guess they're probably the same?
EDIT: I found a second post that said tweeters are 1.5"










_Modified by erick295 at 1:18 PM 12-19-2007_


----------

